# The invite has arrived!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/Pac- ... nce-061610


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.pac-10.org/genrel/061610aaa.html

Another from THE source.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

VERY NICE, Today is a good day as a Ute fan 

Not really related, but what do you guys think this will do to the Utah-BYU rivalry. Do you think they will still even play each other every year?

As much as I dont like BYU (just cause im a UTE :lol: ) I would like to see them get pulled into one of the bigger conferences also.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully they get to play each other in a non conference game each year. Just another reason for cougar fans to be ute haters I guess.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> VERY NICE, Today is a good day as a Ute fan
> 
> Not really related, but what do you guys think this will do to the Utah-BYU rivalry. Do you think they will still even play each other every year?
> 
> As much as I dont like BYU (just cause im a UTE :lol: ) I would like to see them get pulled into one of the bigger conferences also.


I think they'll find a way to work it in as an out of conference game. I'm just stoked about the news. As cool as Smurf-turf would have been, after going to Oregon's stadium last year, I'm very, very, very excited about getting to visit more of the stadiums in the Pac-12 for away games.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope they still get to play each year, but Im not sure if I would count on it. in a conference with 12 teams there may not be very many non conference games... and if it did happen it would most likely be at the begining of the season instead of the end.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The rivalry will continue. Heck, BYU plays Utah State every year. Might as well play the utahutes as well. Every team in every conference reserves 3-4 non-conference games. Prior to expansion, the Pac-10 teams did not play every team every year. And they will switch to a division format as well - 5 division games, 3 cross division games, and that leaves 4 non-conference games. The rivalry will continue to happen. 

All seriousness - I think this is a very good move for Utah. I think they will gain further respect, well beyond the "great story" they've been the last few years. And I also think they will compete right away for the conference title in football. While I'm a definat utahute hater, they have a heck of a great program going on, and I think that right now, in spite of bad TV deals and a weak conference, they could compete for the Pac-10 title on a regular basis. A bigger budget and better exposure will only help that. Good for them.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I really doubt that the rivalry will continue every year unfortunately. I think they will still play each other just not every year. I hope I am wrong but i doubt it. Just like I highly doubt Nebraska and OU play every year now, just not going to work out being in different conferences.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think Colorado and Utah become new rivals


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I really doubt that the rivalry will continue every year unfortunately. I think they will still play each other just not every year. I hope I am wrong but i doubt it. Just like I highly doubt Nebraska and OU play every year now, just not going to work out being in different conferences.


I disagree I think it will be every year and I think it may even remain towards the end of the season as it does now. Look at Florida and Florida State, there are many rivalries that are still going on even when teams aren't in the same conference.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

maybe I just don't see it happening


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm confident the rivalry will continue. It gives the Utes a solid non-conference team to play that will help their strength of schedule, rather than playing some cupcake team like Utah State as a schedule filler. Its WAY too big of a rivialry to abandon. If they do, BYU fans will start saying "utah's just too scared to play us" and other stuff. Not to mention the Utah fans that will be upset. Let's face it- its the biggest game of the year!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope it continues, but I think there is a chance that it might slowly fade away. I think it will depend more on Utah now that they are going to be playing in a BCS conference. The trend among BCS programs has been to schedule down for their non-conference games and as long as BYU remains competitive with Utah (and I believe they will), they may soon come to the point where they feel like they have nothing to gain by playing their former rival. Already I am hearing a lot of Ute fans claiming they have outgrown the rivalry and they should move on and create a new rivalry with Colorado or some other school. At any rate, if the rivalry game continues (and I hope it will) I highly doubt that the game will be played as the last game of the season, and that alone will diminish the rivalry tremendously.


----------

